# ERCP with ampullectomy, and injection



## taly (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello, looking for help coding for physician:

 an ERCP with a 10 FR biliary stent placement (which I am showing is CPT code 43268), physician injected diluted epinphrine, and also performed a snare cautery ampullectomy.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you!


----------

